# Olive ash



## DKMD (Jan 30, 2013)

I've seen a few turned pieces posted on other forums lately that were made from olive ash(fraxinus excelsior). My understanding is that this wood comes from the heart of the European ash tree and is called 'olive ash' because of it has an appearance very similar to olive… From the examples I've seen, I tend to agree. 

I'm wondering if there's a North American equivalent? There are numerous ash species in the US, but I'm not at all familiar with any of them. I've gotten a fair bit of black ash burl(fraxinus nigra) from Cory, but I've never seen the heartwood timber of those trees. We have a little green ash around here, but I've not been able to get my hands on any. Any of you sawyers and wood hoarders ever seen ash heartwood that is similar in appearance to olive?:i_dunno:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 30, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I've seen a few turned pieces posted on other forums lately that were made from olive ash(fraxinus excelsior). My understanding is that this wood comes from the heart of the European ash tree and is called 'olive ash' because of it has an appearance very similar to olive… From the examples I've seen, I tend to agree.
> 
> I'm wondering if there's a North American equivalent? There are numerous ash species in the US, but I'm not at all familiar with any of them. I've gotten a fair bit of black ash burl(fraxinus nigra) from Cory, but I've never seen the heartwood timber of those trees. We have a little green ash around here, but I've not been able to get my hands on any. Any of you sawyers and wood hoarders ever seen ash heartwood that is similar in appearance to olive?:i_dunno:



Doc- like you I have heard about it but never actually found any. I traded Mike some Olive Ash Burl veneer. Look back at my veneer thread. That was the veneer that convinced me that I ended to get into veneering. I did a GREAT job of storing it or about a decade . Look back at the pics on that thread. It's beautiful stuff. If you find some even across the pond I would go in on a buy with you to help reduce shipping costs.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 30, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen a few turned pieces posted on other forums lately that were made from olive ash(fraxinus excelsior). My understanding is that this wood comes from the heart of the European ash tree and is called 'olive ash' because of it has an appearance very similar to olive… From the examples I've seen, I tend to agree.
> ...



I hope what compelled you to buy that olive ash is not contagious cause it is beautiful stuff. I have not figured out what to do with it but- I am workin on it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...



I could never figure it out either. The grain pattern is so tall, wide and fluid it's hard to cut up. I hope it does better in your hands


----------

